Ask HN: Why the platform doesn't have a pinned tab icon for Safari? - hugomano
======
stephenr
Pinned tabs fallback to using the favicon as I understand it? I certainly see
an icon when it's Pinned - or do you mean a dedicated Pinned tab icon?

If you mean the latter, that seems pretty unlikely given that the site
literally just gained some semblance of responsiveness on mobile devices in
the last month.

~~~
hugomano
In fact, it's not using the default favicon, it's dedicated. It uses a
specific SVG file with a specified color when the tab is active.

<link rel="mask-icon" href="website_icon.svg" color="red">

Ref:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documenta...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/SafariWebContent/pinnedTabs/pinnedTabs.html)

~~~
stephenr
I did say "fallback". HN does _not_ have that link element in it's markup, and
this tab is currently pinned, and shows the regular HN favicon

